# Ref; Thinking of my first fatty



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 17, 2018)

So I was thinking of doing my first fatty this weekend...

I am leaning towards just ground beef, and stuffing it with some onions off my smoker that I'm using in a dip any how, and some gruyere cheese.

Should I switch to sausage instead? I was kind of going for a French Onion soup theme.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 17, 2018)

That sounds yummy! You are always so creative. I can't add anything useful since I haven't made a fatty yet, but good luck! Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> That sounds yummy! You are always so creative. I can't add anything useful since I haven't made a fatty yet, but good luck! Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


I have a feeling my bacon weave when I try will be rather horrid :P


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 18, 2018)

Don't worry about the weave they're simple to do. Heck even I can do them. As for your ingredients I like using sausage, but that's just my tastes. You may want to think about shredding the gruyere cheese and adding a small amount of liquid to the cheese - thinking maybe actual onion soup just to help keep it moist. Good luck and let us know how it turns out. Sounds like a great idea for a filling and a tasty fatty.

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Don't worry about the weave they're simple to do. Heck even I can do them. As for your ingredients I like using sausage, but that's just my tastes. You may want to think about shredding the gruyere cheese and adding a small amount of liquid to the cheese - thinking maybe actual onion soup just to help keep it moist. Good luck and let us know how it turns out. Sounds like a great idea for a filling and a tasty fatty.
> 
> Chris


I was thinking of actually cheating and adding some swiss almond cheese spread too. Normally for me to find Gruyere it requires a 20 minute store run, and I was just going to pop over to Walmart. I figured I'm not likely to have enough gruyere..but well... Swiss is good.

If I add the onions in with the sautee liquid, think I still need the soup? I was going to sautee them a bit with more garlic butter and a sprinkle of beef bullion, probably a splash of wine as well.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 18, 2018)

I use ground meat ( moose or elk, We seldom buy beef) instead of sausage meat all the time. We dont find the pkgs of sausage meat up here like down there. I have started bagging some out of our sausage blends lately just for this reason though. Try the onion soup mix mixed in with the burger as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2018)

I use my own breakfast sausage. I have tried beef, but it just doesn't seem to taste right in a fattie.
But that is just our taste buds, you may love beef.
I would try a bunch of combo's so you can decide what you & your family like!!
The sky is the limit with fatties!!
Al


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I use my own breakfast sausage. I have tried beef, but it just doesn't seem to taste right in a fattie.
> But that is just our taste buds, you may love beef.
> I would try a bunch of combo's so you can decide what you & your family like!!
> The sky is the limit with fatties!!
> Al


I know! That is the problem..I can't decide what combo I want to do first Al!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 18, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So I was thinking of doing my first fatty this weekend...
> 
> I am leaning towards just ground beef, and stuffing it with some onions off my smoker that I'm using in a dip any how, and some gruyere cheese.
> 
> Should I switch to sausage instead? I was kind of going for a French Onion soup theme.



I make beef roast in the crock pot with a can of cream of mushroom soup (undiluted), 2 packs Lipton onion soup mix and 2 or 3 big onions cut up. I blend the juices and onions with corn starch and boil for gravy.

You could put onion soup mix in the ground beef mushroom soup and onion mix in and out of the ground beef with your cheese and onions. Bet that would be yummy!

Now I wanna try it! :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I make beef roast in the crock pot with a can of cream of mushroom soup (undiluted), 2 packs Lipton onion soup mix and 2 or 3 big onions cut up. I blend the juices and onions with corn starch and boil for gravy.
> 
> You could put onion soup mix in the ground beef mushroom soup and onion mix in and out of the ground beef with your cheese and onions. Bet that would be yummy!
> 
> Now I wanna try it! :)


I went to check how much Gruyere is left..only about two slices! If the store I hit up later lacks it..well...I'll do a Patty melt fatty style! Swiss and pepper jack!

Actually thinking of stuffing two of these texas hot links into one. I just tried to grill them and the casings split on my little charcoal grill. Taste good, but they like to bend in half and split open it seems!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 18, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Actually thinking of stuffing two of these texas hot links into one. I just tried to grill them and the casings split on my little charcoal grill. Taste good, but they like to bend in half and split open it seems!



Are you going to split them open and put them in without the casing, like another layer? You've invented the double layer fatty!


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 18, 2018)

Just make sure your links or stuffing if meat is cooked prior to putting it in fatty.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Just make sure your links or stuffing if meat is cooked prior to putting it in fatty.


They were cooked to temp when I smoked them :)



KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Are you going to split them open and put them in without the casing, like another layer? You've invented the double layer fatty!


I was thinking of that, the only problem is that I used 73 ground beef, so there is -alot- of fat that comes out... <Which was awesome when I smoked the onions under the sausage in my smoker for the dip>


----------



## illini40 (Jul 18, 2018)

I typically mix sausage with ground beef - best of both worlds. Usually 1lb mild sausage and 1/2lb ground beef.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 18, 2018)

illini40 said:


> I typically mix sausage with ground beef - best of both worlds. Usually 1lb mild sausage and 1/2lb ground beef.


I might do that then; depends what kind of sausage I pick up and ever decide for my fatty idea. LOL


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 19, 2018)

Well I got two pounds of pork brekkie sausage, and a pound of 85 lean ground beef. I got one pound of sausage unthawing now, gonna mix half the ground beef in, freeze the other half. Sadly, my gruyere is all but gone, and of course, walmart didn't have any thing. So the french onion soup idea is out.

On the other hand, I do have some Chandoka cheese left <unless that's eaten by the time I get around to this tommorrow>.

https://www.laclarefamilycreamery.com/chandoka <--for those wondering what it is. I didn't get the aged version, but the next time I get to this place I want to.

I plan to cut that up, with some pepper jack, then use some of my smoked onion dip. Not sure I'll bother with frying up onions now. I did get enough bacon to make a -second- fatty in case the first doesn't last long.

How well do fatties take to vac sealing and freezing? Should I cut it into slices first, place them in a vac bag, let them freeze, then vac seal? Do it whole? Just wondering.

Second idea now... Plenty of cheese..turkey stuffing <the stuff you make from a box> and cranberry..


----------

